# what is your fav food from spain and from what area have you tried it???



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

Paella------Valencia
Fabada----Asturias
And loads more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alubias - País Vasco

Merluza
Vainas
Endivias and countless others - MIL's house Bilbao

Almejas a la marinera - restaurants and a friend's wedding - Madrid/ País Vasco

Salad (yes, just lettuce, tom and onion) - Navarra - soooo good

Must stop adding things!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Goat El Hierro


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Goat El Hierro


Goat??????


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

smiler1998 said:


> Goat??????


Yus, Goat.

Carne de Cabra


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Yus, Goat.
> 
> Carne de Cabra


Never had that, is it a typical dish from El Hierro??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bizcocho - either borracho or not


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

smiler1998 said:


> Never had that, is it a typical dish from El Hierro??


No it is common all over the Canary Islands, probably in Iberian Spain too, but I am not sure about that.

Lapas (Limpets) El Hierro


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hepa said:


> No it is common all over the Canary Islands, probably in Iberian Spain too, but I am not sure about that.
> 
> Lapas (Limpets) El Hierro


Your right I just remembered I had it on my honeymoon in Asturias and they called Cabrito....but it sounded more like Cabrituuu with there accent.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Xató...calçots..paella marinera...arros negre...bacalla a la llauna..esqueixada..fideua..etc.etc etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> Xató...calçots..paella marinera...arros negre...bacalla a la llauna..esqueixada..fideua..etc.etc etc.


In???
Somewhere in Catalonia I suppose.
I had calçots in Valls. We tried to go to a restaurant here for calçots, but it was booked for ages - practically the whole calçots season.

What is Xató?


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

Pote asturiano nom nom nom
Tortillitas de camarones and berenjenas con miel  all over Andalucía


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Xato is one salad made with "escarola" cod . tuna. olives . anchovies. and the principal the sauce made with different ingredients... this dish is made only in the area of Sitges. Vilanova i la Geltru Vendrell and Vilafranca del Penedes and usually you can find it in the months of january and february.. you can see this salad in youtube. is excellent. if you like this ingredients of corse.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> Xato is one salad made with "escarola" cod . tuna. olives . anchovies. and the principal the sauce made with different ingredients... this dish is made only in the area of Sitges. Vilanova i la Geltru Vendrell and Vilafranca del Penedes and usually you can find it in the months of january and february.. you can see this salad in youtube. is excellent. if you like this ingredients of corse.


Which I don't!
After 25 yrs in Spain I still don't like olives nor anchovies.
Do love the oil although it took me a long time to get used to the smell in tascas along with the overpowering stench of Ducados and Habanos. 
And Escarola took a while to get used to, but now i love it with oil, salt and garlic. Escarola lettuce that is...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Atascaburras: potatoes mashed with salt cod, garlic and olive oil, topped with walnuts and slices of hard-boiled egg. It's typical of Albacete province in Castilla-La Mancha. I first ate this in the town of Liétor but have had it many times since.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

San jacobo y pista


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cazzy said:


> San jacobo y pista


Pisto, think it`s called.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Merluza/ hake, bought from Jaime in the market and cooked by me at home!!
Lubina/ sea bass " " " ................................................................!!


----------

